# Older model Kicker L7



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

Picked up an L7 from the homie. Needed a new spider, and pigtails. 










found this, was doing some research and found Kicker only has recones for the Sold X's, this is an aftermarket recone. 

http://www.reconingspeakers.com/products-p...-12-recone-kit/

will it work? no?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't think so. Solo X is a completely different sub for the most part. Basically the only thing you can do is contact Kicker and see if they can rebuild for you.

although in the picture it looks awfully close. But for $70 you could almost just buy a new Kicker Square.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

damn, think I can use the motor for an off sub build?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Can always use the motor for something.....not sure you would have good luck with the basket though.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 26 2011, 02:50 PM~19704041
> *Can always use the motor for something.....not sure you would have good luck with the basket though.
> *


that's cool. as long as I can use this still. Was thinking of making a sub anyhow, now I just need a basket and a recone. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You can use it as a wheel chalk


----------

